# Pain Relief (Human.....)



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sally, Ann & Katie - Just read the pain relief postings under "I hate bath day" and had to chime in. I am scheduled for a hip replacement June 7th and have been struggling with the pain since last November - but its gotten significantly worse since February. I took Meloxicam but it made my gums and stomach bleed. Now I'm taking Trammadol and it partially dulls the pain - but doesn't eliminate it. Stronger pain meds upset my stomach and they don't want me on them so long anyway. I have a bone spur in my hip and it is not very comfortable.... I had a steroid shot in my hip about 10 days ago. It was great for the first few days but now I'm about the same as I was before it. My life is reduced to reading, watching TV and getting on the computer. Can't wait to put this all behind me. In the meantime - if any of you have found some relief I would b interested in hearing about it. I can't even do the pre-surgery exercises they recommend..... Wow.... it feels good to unload about this


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't give you any recommendations, but hope you are feeling better soon. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried Ultram? I can't take it anymore as I developed an allergy to it but it's a good one. Non-addictive too.

I have fibromyalgia and beginning bone spurs in my hip which adds to the pain. I'm not on any pain meds as I also have ulcers so I can't tolerate may otc pain meds. Today isn't a good day, I think I tried to do too much this week and now I'm paying for it. It's a lovely day and I'm inside on the couch. 

I hope you can find something that will give you some relief. Nobody understands how debilitating chronic pain is until they've dealt with it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can offer you a homeopathic remedy for all kinds of pain that I've used for over 35 years. The best part is it can't hurt you. It's a castor oil pack. You put some castor oil on a piece of flannel (it has to be flannel - cotton, wool, whatever), apply it to the area where you have pain. Cover it with a piece of plastic and just leave it on for awhile. This can be used with or without heat. If you use heat, heating pad on for a half hour, off for a half hour. I do it at night, leave it on till morning and it has always done wonders for me.

I can commiserate since I've just had over a week of the most intense pain in my back that I've ever felt. Thank goodness it's gone now. Thinking of you and sending healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Geri-What do you suppose makes it work? I love the idea of something that isn't a drug as I take enough of those already! Do you cover it with Saran Wrap?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe 100% in acupuncture. Long stories short…..1) Boxer could not get up due to arthritis, he had 3 treatments, one a week and lived another 4 years with no pain….2) One of our horses that went down after a field trial, when he did get up he dragged a hind leg, we had an iron shoe made to keep him from eroding his hoof. For 3 months we tried everything any vet could recommend. Then I took him in for acupuncture treatments after the first one he put his foot down flat, after 4 treatments & conditioning we were back to riding him. 

With people it is mind over matter, not so with animals.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks all. I've never had to deal with anything that didn't heal quickly - so this has been a new experience One I hope never to repeat. I only have another month to go before surgery. I am having the newer "anterior approach hip replacement". I feel guilty feeling sorry for myself when others deal with way worse issues. Its just the constant pain wears you down. Thank God I have Daisy & Beau and my DH to help with them! My havies always cheer me up!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Have you tried Ultram? I can't take it anymore as I developed an allergy to it but it's a good one. Non-addictive too.
> 
> I have fibromyalgia and beginning bone spurs in my hip which adds to the pain. I'm not on any pain meds as I also have ulcers so I can't tolerate may otc pain meds. Today isn't a good day, I think I tried to do too much this week and now I'm paying for it. It's a lovely day and I'm inside on the couch.
> 
> I hope you can find something that will give you some relief. Nobody understands how debilitating chronic pain is until they've dealt with it.


Ultram is the brand-name for Tramodol. I take it too, for RA. I find it better than nothing, but just. I can't take NSAIDS anymore because they bother my stomach too much, even though the anti-inflamatories work better than almost anything. I do find that Lidoderm patches can be very helpful, but I'm not sure they would work for hip pain as the joint is so far inside the body. They work very well for back pain and smaller joints. They are expensive, though.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Don't apologize Lynda, chronic pain is exhausting!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Geri-What do you suppose makes it work? I love the idea of something that isn't a drug as I take enough of those already! Do you cover it with Saran Wrap?


I wish I could tell you what makes it work. I don't know but I can't tell you all the things it's cured for me over all these years. I, too love using something that isn't a drug. I use a plastic bag from the dry cleaners. I save the bags just for this purpose. I've even used it when my face started to swell from a developing abcess. That was a cute picture. I looked like I had the mumps but the next day the swelling was completely gone.

I first read about it many years ago when I read about Edgar Cayce. He used to prescribe it in the sessions he had with people who were sick. At the time there were many homeopathic physicians who both prescribed and used it on their own families. I figured why not give it a try. One of the best things I ever did for myself. I hope it helps somebody else out there.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lynda,

My grandmother is 91 and not a candidate for knee replacement surgery and she is in a lot of pain.

She has Voltaren Cream and she says it helps with the pain.

So sorry you are having so much pain. A while back my hip/back was hurting and they
gave me shots in my back and it really helped.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the castor oil and cloth in my cabinet at this moment, but I've never used it. It was recommended by a homeopathic nurse who sells homeopathic methods.

Lynda, I wish you well on your surgery. I once worked for a orthopedic surgeon and I never saw a patient that regretted their hip or knee replacement. I pray you have the same success.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been hospitalized twice in the last three years for bleeding in my small intestine. I have been ordered to not ever take any NSAIDS ever again and have been given prescriptions for major pain meds, but they make me so nervous that I would rather hurt than take them. It has to be a major pain day for me to take one and then only in the daytime. I will try the castor oil treatment. I have burned up two heating pads on my back. Can't have surgery for the disintergrated disks, so I really baby my back. Thankfully Rosie loves to lay on the bed with me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> I have the castor oil and cloth in my cabinet at this moment, but I've never used it. It was recommended by a homeopathic nurse who sells homeopathic methods.


If you ever need it, use it. It's incredibly healing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to give it a try, it sure can't hurt! I have dry cleaning ready to be picked up so I'll save the bags to use them like you do Geri. Yesterday was an awful day for me, I spent the day on the couch and was so disappointed as it was a beautiful day and I would have loved to be outside. The dogs and I sat on the porch for a bit while I had my lunch but that was it for us. I'm only 41, I just don't think I should feel like this and it gets me down. Feeling much better today though and not only is it Mother's Day but it's my daughter's 15th birthday!

Happy Mother's Day to you all!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They have some nerve related medicines that seem to help with the pain, not sure how much of your pain is related to nerves..you can always get a referall to a pain management specialist, they have other tools besides narcotics that help some people (nerve blocks...for example, tens unit, etc)

Hope you feel better! Pain is no fun 
Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm on Lyrica and have been for a few months, it helps a lot but the side effects aren't good. I've had a nerve block before surgery and that was amazing, you really don't feel a thing.

Thanks Kara!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ann,

When you do the castor oil pack, just tip the bottle and put it on the flannel in a wide enough area to cover where you feel the pain. You don't need a lot of the castor oil at all, just so it permeates the cloth. The first time you use it, if you don't feel a lot better the next day, don't get discouraged. Try it again the next night. My friend Ann has a long term problem with her leg. It used to swell a lot and give her pain. once she started with the packs, the pain and the problem went away and never came back with the same intensity again.

Feel better. Have a great mother's day and enjoy your daughter's birthday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, just found this link. Thought you might find it interesting. http://naturalmedicine.suite101.com/article.cfm/castor_oil


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> They have some nerve related medicines that seem to help with the pain, not sure how much of your pain is related to nerves..you can always get a referall to a pain management specialist, they have other tools besides narcotics that help some people (nerve blocks...for example, tens unit, etc)
> 
> Hope you feel better! Pain is no fun
> Kara


It is a pain management specialist who prescribed the Lidoderm patches for me. She tried me on Lyrica and another one of the nerve related meds first, but they made me so lethargic that I was non-functional. I guess they are a good solution for some people, but they weren't for me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri,
I just got the Castor Oil and flannel. How many layers of flannel to you use? And, the site you listed says you can keep the flannel in the fridge for quite some time. That was good to read. I'm going to try using it as soon as I hear from you. Thanks!

By the way, is it good to leave on all night?


----------

